# Ford 3000 problems with the injection pump/not getting diesel to the injectors



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Greetings,
We recently replaced the fuel filters and the injectors on our Ford 3000. After that we bleed the fuel system or atleast we thought we did and i ran for a while until now. Tired loosing the lines at the injectors and let the engine crank for a good bit but no diesel came out at the top. Did some research and read a few post here and found out about the bleed screw at the pump. Loosened that one and a bit of diesel was running out but not much even with engine cranking. Is that supposed to be like that because I read on another post that the diesel is supposed to "squirt" out of the hole. Put the screw back in and tried again but still nothing. Went back even further and checked the filters and the lines there but they seem to be free of air. Im out of ideas and dont know what to do now.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

This might b the easiest fix of the week.??!!
When you changed the filters, did u put the top oring UP INSIDE the filter head or ON THE FILTER.??!
IT MUST GO UP INSIDE THE FILTER HEAD..
NOT ON the filter..
Check/double check the oring position..
THEN go to the pump and rebleed the system..
Don’t forget to loosen the injectors..
Hold the throttle wide open.!!
Good luck


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Operator's Manual:


https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf



Shop Manual:


https://www.tractorforum.com/attachments/shopmanual_ford_2_3_4000_v2-pdf.72426/



Parts list in a PDF:


https://www.tractorforum.com/attachments/ford_3000_parts-pdf.70861/



Parts lists online:


https://spare.avspart.com/catalog/newholland/67519/










New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts


New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> This might b the easiest fix of the week.??!!
> When you changed the filters, did u put the top oring UP INSIDE the filter head or ON THE FILTER.??!
> IT MUST GO UP INSIDE THE FILTER HEAD..
> NOT ON the filter..
> ...


Hey 
So I checked the filter orings and replaced them to be sure. Bleed the fuel filters until no more air bubbles came out. Next step would be the bleed screw at the pump right? So I took the screw out and cranked the engine, a bit of fuel was dripping out again is that enough or should there be more coming out?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

When you crank the engine with bleeder screw out, fuel should shoot out. A dribble is nothing. You probably have a blockage somewhere. Crack open the line from the filters at the injection pump. You should get a good gravity flow of fuel there unless your tractor has a lift pump. If so, you will have to crank the engine. Post back results.


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

sixbales said:


> When you crank the engine with bleeder screw out, fuel should shoot out. A dribble is nothing. You probably have a blockage somewhere. Crack open the line from the filters at the injection pump. You should get a good gravity flow of fuel there unless your tractor has a lift pump. If so, you will have to crank the engine. Post back results.


Checked both lines coming from the filter head and both have a nice steady flow.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ok, great. Do you have good flow at the injection pump inlet connection from the filters? If so, see item #8 on attached parts diagram. You want to be certain that you have no blockage in the inlet line before proceeding with the next step. 









New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts


New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts



www.messicks.com





Small filter that sometimes gets plugged. You will have to meticulously clean the entire area around the injection pump before you attempt to get this filter. One small speck of dirt into the pump can screw it up. thepumpguysc is your best source of directions/methods regarding how to get this filter out.


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Ok, great. Do you have good flow at the injection pump inlet connection from the filters? If so, see item #8 on attached parts diagram. You want to be certain that you have no blockage in the inlet line before proceeding with the next step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the lines and filter are clear how long should i have to crank the engine? Or how long should it take for diesel to come out of the bleed hole on the pump?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It should be almost immediate. And it spurts a good stream of fuel out 2-3 feet. Some guys say more than that. Regardless, it makes a mess.


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeh I was cranking for about 15-20 seconds but nothing. Hmm. So it might be the small filter inside of the pump? How do I contact the thepumpguy?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bj_ said:


> Yeh I was cranking for about 15-20 seconds but nothing. Hmm. So it might be the small filter inside of the pump? How do I contact the thepumpguy?


Hover your cursor over his name and then look for the message option on the bottom right of the pop up box.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

thepumpguysc has been down with covid. Last I heard he was back home with Oxygen bottles to assist with breathing. Hope he is OK.... haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey again
I haven’t worked on the Tractor the past days but something came to my mind. Could the fuel cut off on the pump be stuck?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The shut off itself doesn’t get stuck, it’s the metering valve that the shut off rod push’s on that gets stuck..
You’ll have to lift the top cover to see it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

But you are not getting fluid when you open the injection pump bleeder screw (and crank).
Possibly a plugged filter or a broken pump shaft?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to make sure, which of these two types of injection pump is it?


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Just to make sure, which of these two types of injection pump is it?
> 
> View attachment 75597


The right one.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If you want to check the inlet filter, this can help:








Ford 2000 (or 3000) project


Thanks PumpGuy and Ultradog. Ultra, your story inspired me to do some searching for penetrating oil and I came across this article: https://www.engineeringforchange.org/news/how-to-make-penetrating-oil/ It seems Automatic Transmission Fluid + 30% acetone makes a penetrating oil that beats even...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

I checked the filter at the pump inlet today, had a few bits of dirt in it but nothing major. Cleaned everything good and put it back on. Didnt have any hope but i cranked it again for about 10 seconds and still nothing. Just a few drops.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, once u get to the “throw in the towel” phase.. I’m available to look at the pump.. THATS what I do..


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Is the shut off lever properly fastened to its shaft (not loose under the nut)?
Is the shut off lever pushed fully forward to its stop?

Check the metering valve, here are some pictures and tips:








Ford 3000/4000 ground strap


In your picture, it looks like the stop cable is a bit odd and that the stop lever is not pushed forward all the way to it's stop. I have marked the lever red in a copy of your picture. Rechecking. Thanks! When starting (and running) the engine, The lever should be positioned like in this...




www.tractorforum.com




Note post #49, you do not need to remove the spring, but it is good to write down the positions of the spring ends.

The old cover gasket will most certainly not seal afterwards, get a set with gasket and o-rings that you can replace while you are in there:








CAV DPA top cover gasket and throttle shaft seal kit - Diesel Injection Pumps


This kit is for mechanically governed CAV DPA pumps and includes the top cover gasket, two fibre washers for the studs that hold the cover on, and four o-rings (two for the throttle shaft and two for the shut-off shaft.) They are the same size o-ring for both shafts.




injectionpumps.co.uk


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

thepumpguysc said:


> Well, once u get to the “throw in the towel” phase.. I’m available to look at the pump.. THATS what I do..


I guess he is in Norway, they have diesel service shops there as well...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What bothers me tho, is loosening the bleeder screw by the name plate and cranking the engine doesn’t produce a steady stream of fuel..
2 things will cause THAT::
1- the pump is seized/locked up.
2- there is insufficient fuel going INTO the pump inlet..
U can check both rather easily..
#2- simply pull the inlet line off of the pump and let it drain into a bucket..& watch the flow..
#1- remove all the fittings off the inlet on the pump, so your looking at a hole in the pump inlet..
Fill that inlet hole w fuel... now crank the engine..Go look at the fuel level in the inlet.. IF it’s still at the level you filled it at.. The pump is seized..
IF the fuel got sucked down, the pump may be salvageable..
Good luck.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I slight “oversight” on my part Hacke..lol


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

bj_ said:


> I checked the filter at the pump inlet today, had a few bits of dirt in it but nothing major. Cleaned everything good and put it back on. Didnt have any hope but i cranked it again for about 10 seconds and still nothing. Just a few drops.


Are "Just a few drops" at the injectors, or at the bleeder screw on the pump?


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> What bothers me tho, is loosening the bleeder screw by the name plate and cranking the engine doesn’t produce a steady stream of fuel..
> 2 things will cause THAT::
> 1- the pump is seized/locked up.
> 2- there is insufficient fuel going INTO the pump inlet..
> ...


Already back with bad news.... i guess? Removed the inlet line and filled up the hole with fuel as you said. Cranked the engine and the fuel did not go down...
I also checked the lever and the nut on top was tight and the rod moves with it.

btw thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe the pump needs higher speed to perform.
If it has a stick shift transmission, you could try to tow start it.


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Are "Just a few drops" at the injectors, or at the bleeder screw on the pump?


At the bleeder screw.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

bj_ said:


> At the bleeder screw.


Then, the metering valve is not the primary cause.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your best bet is to use the pump # and punch it into google..


----------



## bj_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey its been a few days and im back with a small update.
We brought the pump to a tractor shop near by and they checked it. Turns out the pump shaft is broken. They said its to expensive to repair it and they wont do anything with it. So I took the pump apart myself and found the spot where its just sheared of.


















Not sure what to do now, is that something thats replaceable? I tried to find the part online and found out that they are only selling the complete pump head but there are so many of them. The numbers on the name plate arent helping me but i'll attach a picture of it and maybe you guys can help me find the right part.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The head and rotor is what your looking for..
U HAVE TO FIND THE CAUSE OF THE SEIZURE..
A Plugged injector will seize a H&R in a New York minute..So won’t dirty fuel..
I’ll b back with the part number..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The H&R part number is::
7139-709w

There r many other parts u need to replace. If u would like the list, send me a prvt msg.. better yet, contact me at my home address :: screen name @aol.com


----------

